# Lightroom Presets



## linds0390 (Jan 23, 2013)

I wasn't sure which section this thread should be posted in so hopefully I chose the right one.

I have downloaded the trial of Lightroom 4 and plan to purchase it after the trial is up. I've been playing around with it and trying to teach myself how to use everything and have started looking into presets. At first I wasn't sure if presets were necessary but I've seen photographers make their photos look beautiful while still looking natural. So that being said, I have two questions:

1. Does anyone have any recommendations on presets? There are so many choices out there!
2. I love these presets Dreamy Baby Collection (JPEG) by Pretty Presets | Pretty Presets for Lightroom. They give the photos such a nice soft look. However, I do not currently take photos of newborns (I will someday down the road when I have my own children but right now I do not). Will these presets look funny on photos other than newborns? Or do you think that they can be used on other types of photos? I do not want to waste my money so I'm interested to see what others think.

Thanks!


----------



## paigew (Jan 23, 2013)

You know you don't NEED presets right? You can do it all yourself 

and yes you can use them for any photo...not just babies. I would make sure you can adjust them though.


----------



## Tee (Jan 23, 2013)

Why not google "free Lightroom presets" and download a few?  There's plenty out there.  Then look how the sliders are arranged and you can begin to create your own.  Keep in mind presets are designed for specific themes and colors in the image.  They won't always work with your images.


----------



## linds0390 (Jan 23, 2013)

Paige - How would I make sure that I can adjust them beforehand?

Tee - You can make your own? How?

I'm not much of a technology person so I am completely new to Lightroom and editing.


----------



## kathyt (Jan 23, 2013)

I would skip the presets for now and just learn the basics. By then you will know how to make your own presets and will save yourself about 100 bucks.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 23, 2013)

Here is a page that has some *free-until-January 31* instructional videos on Lightroom, offered by a VERY competent, California-based instructor!!! Fabtasrtic tutorials...almost 18 hours' worth!


Lightroom training : Adjustment Brush: Workflow


----------



## Tee (Jan 23, 2013)

If you go to the Adobe website you can find bunches of tutorials.  Google will bring up a bunch of results as well as YouTube.  The only other thing I'll mention is we get caught up in some sort of alternative processing when often a well exposed and composed photograph is all one needs.  Be careful of overdoing it with processing.  If you're not much of a techie, the best thing to do is to get used to using Lightroom first.


----------



## linds0390 (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank you! I'll look into all of these tutorials! I'm also registered for a free Lightroom webinar which is on Sunday. I didn't plan to purchase anything until I learn more and my trial was up. I just want to see what others recommend so that I am prepared.


----------



## paigew (Jan 23, 2013)

making a preset is easy! You are basically just saving the settings you have. I learned by downloading all the free presets I could find...yes there are a lot, but they all suck!!! Anyway I would apply these crappy presets and 'deconstruct' them until I figured out different techniques. Good luck!


----------



## KmH (Jan 23, 2013)

Lightroom has 7 modules. The Develop  module is just one of them.

If you want a superb reference that has everything all in one place for how to use Lightroom 4 - Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 4 Book: The Complete Guide for Photographers


----------



## linds0390 (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank you KMH! I'm going to buy that for my Nook


----------



## KmH (Jan 23, 2013)

I keep mine within reach from my keyboard.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jan 23, 2013)

Really the only good LR preset in existence: VSCO Film


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 23, 2013)

Sw1tchFX said:
			
		

> Really the only good LR preset in existence: VSCO Film



Word x2


----------

